# New to Ubuntu 9.10



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, hoping you can help me out here. 

So I am completely new to the whole Linux scene but would like to start giving it a try. But a couple problems occur for me:

1) I have used Windows my whole life

2) I game (mostly WoW)

I have been running the RC version of Windows 7 and love it, but I do not want to downgrade a Windows OS after using this since it came out and its due to run out and start shutting down on me every 2 hrs starting on March 2nd.

I have been fucking around with Ubuntu for most of last night and part of today. The only thing I am having issues with is getting WINE to work with WoW. I just cant seem to get the installation going. Sound seems to be another issue. 

I also want to utilized Docky and Compiz. I want to get rid of the entire look and feel of legacy Windows. Guess I kinda want it to be more Mac like. 

Hope you guys can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 26, 2010)

when i first checked out ubuntu with version 6 or 7, can't remember, used the guide from this site for it, here is one for 9.10

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 26, 2010)

Then you're about to learn the best thing about Linux.  Particularly Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  Oodles of awesome, short n sweet documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 27, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Then you're about to learn the best thing about Linux.  Particularly Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  Oodles of awesome, short n sweet documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft



Yeah i came across that link last night, but it doesnt show how to install the latest expansion pack which is Wrath of the Lich King which is apparently a different installer.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know it's a pain in the ass to setup wine....but I have heard of people using Cedega. Its a little lame because it's $15 a month but i believe they release updates quite constantly.

For WoW to work for me, I patched it on a windows PC, then copied the directories over and ran them via Wine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 27, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> I know it's a pain in the ass to setup wine....but I have heard of people using Cedega. Its a little lame because it's $15 a month but i believe they release updates quite constantly.
> 
> For WoW to work for me, I patched it on a windows PC, then copied the directories over and ran them via Wine.



I did that actually and it worked, but for whatever reason if I would hit a key, the game would crash.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, here's the deal. The best way to set up wine for gaming is to build from source. Secondly, default ubuntu doesnt look like legacy windows unless you are using kubuntu. Building from source is actually rather easy. At first it will seem difficult what with having to install so many libraries and such, but once you get the jist, it is rather simple. If you look on the WineHQ AppDB, for WoW, you should find people talking about building wine from source to do it. I had to do that for a friend who laptop was on the fritz and I put ubuntu on it but he played WoW so...


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 1, 2010)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I did that actually and it worked, but for whatever reason if I would hit a key, the game would crash.



Sound's like a DLL library is missing, or outdated.  Make sure all the DX9 Stuff is setup properly.  I had a link at my house about a proper setup with the lib's but I cant access it at work ATM.

The initial configuration of Wine sucks.  That's why I decided to ditch Ubuntu for gaming, use it for my torrent's and streaming movies now.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Mar 13, 2010)

this may be off topic but Crash your WOW handle wasn't CrashnBurn on Lightbringer by anychance?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope. Im on Kel'Thuzad.


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Mar 13, 2010)

just curious,  that was one of my ex guildie's handle when i was on Lightbringer.  The Grey Malkins where a bunch of crazies.

but back on topic.  have tried to get WoW running under Wine ages ago, I personally didn;t have much success but i investigated it further and it is more than do-able.  My best bit of advice would be to check the ubuntu support site


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 13, 2010)

WoW on Ubuntu is definitely a go. Just compile Wine from source so that it is built for YOUR computer and not from a generic package. While using the one from the repositories is good and all for basic software, you are trying to play a game. You want Wine to operate at full potential. You can even set it to compile Wine to use multiple cores if you are using a dual core processor. There are so many things you can configure Wine to do. If you have mouse issues while playing, there is a Wine fix you can include in the script for compiling Wine. Just read and don't be intimidated. It is definitely worth it and it is free.


----------

